# New kitten



## Kitah (May 11, 2009)

I brought this guy home today, adopted through a vet. clinics cat adoption program, he's 6 weeks old and tiny... I've been told he's a turkish van cross, and he seems to be! 

no cat hate posts please; no comments such as he looks like good snake food etc. I'm just sharing some cute pics for some other cat lovers, which I know are on here.

the new boy was all tuckered out from lots of playing and the trip home, as you can see... taz (6.5mo) was rather nervous and only game to approach once the kitten had fallen asleep


----------



## Leezel73 (May 11, 2009)

ohhhh I love the last one, very cute!!!!


----------



## kirstys (May 11, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## cuddlykylie (May 11, 2009)

hes adorable, how much did he set you back???
kylie


----------



## Vixen (May 11, 2009)

Little sweety! See if he likes water, most vans do.


----------



## Kitah (May 11, 2009)

He was $150 total... that includes first vaccination, worming, flea treatment, microchip and desex when old enough... as I said he was adopted through a vet adoption program  

When he's a bit more confident and sure of himself in this 'big strange new place!' I'll try to find out whether he likes water  I was talking with a friend of mine (fellow vet student) that worked at the vet practice running the adoption program... she asked one of the other girls involved in the program and she asked if I liked vans, and I virtually went 'hell yeah!'. such awesome cats


----------



## grannieannie (May 11, 2009)

Hey......we should love all creatures, great and small, and that's certainly one gorgeous small creature....lucky puss to have a mum like you.....sounds like you've got quite a little zoo....good for you.


----------



## lillylizard (May 11, 2009)

Hi xshadowx,

I too love cats and he is one very cute little kitten, your other cat is also gorgeous

Cheers


----------



## Kitah (May 11, 2009)

I agree grannieannie, they're all living animals, none deserve poor treatment. And yeah, I do have a OK sized collection  ... the 8 cockatiels, 1 dog, 1 turtle, 4 cats now, 3 siamese fighting fish (soon to add one more to fighter)

A few pics of my other cats so they 'don't get left out';

My (now) second youngest boy, 'Taz'.. the pic was taken at about 7 weeks, he's now 6.5months





My only girl (amongst the three boys!), 2.5yo misty









And the old guy, Merlin (he's about 10 years old now)


----------



## Noongato (May 11, 2009)

Im allergic to cats where i feel like i have a bad cold after being in the same room for 10 mins, and theyre scratches flame up and my chin gets real itchy. So ive never been able to have a cat and ive never really been fond of them.
Although i have decided to look into getting a Rex breed of cat in the future, just gotta do alot of research as theyre expensive and i know nothing about cats really....


----------



## Kitah (May 11, 2009)

Personally, I much prefer cats to dogs, though everyone has their own personal preferences, which is fair enough. They're just cleaner, quieter animals, both of which appeal to me. that and I much prefer their personalities. all of my cats (though not sure about the kitten yet) are playful when you want to be, affectionate when you want to be and behave like dogs, following me everyhwere. taz and misty are extremely people orientated and whenever i get up in the morning taz is waiting outside my door to be picked up, and he'll snuggle under my chin. he does the same when I get home from uni


----------



## Drazzy (May 11, 2009)

That kitten Ooozes Cute


----------



## Dipcdame (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful animal.................... you are very lucky.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 12, 2009)

The new addition is very cute. I wish they would stay that small and playful their entire life. I too prefer cats over dogs.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 12, 2009)

That little kitty puts human babies to SHAME!!!! (No offence to all the mums/babies out there, it's just an expression). What a cute little one, now I want one!!

My sister is getting a kitten in October, how often do you find ones like him for adoption?


----------



## oreo1 (May 12, 2009)

he sure is very cute!!!! bet he'll be chewing on your lounges in no time!



rainbow__serpent said:


> That little kitty puts human babies to SHAME!!!! (No offence to all the mums/babies out there, it's just an expression). What a cute little one, now I want one!!
> 
> My sister is getting a kitten in October, how often do you find ones like him for adoption?



and i dunno rainbow_serpent, i thought this one was pretty cute


]


----------



## snocodile (May 12, 2009)

I remember when my cat was that small
when he was small


now


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 12, 2009)

Snake food  Cute snake food


----------



## ravan (May 12, 2009)

nawww kitties! how cute


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous kittens/cat xshadowx .  I dare say you are NEVER lonely with your 'little zoo'
We don't have any cats anymore so when I visit my daughter I cuddle her lovely cat - oh no I hope she doesn't think I only visit to cuddle her cat LOL
We have two dogs adopted from the RSPCA and even though it will totally breaks my heart when they die I will still continue to adopt from the RSPCA as they will always have dogs that need a 'mum' - the love, company and memories is worth the upset when they have to go. 
Even if we haven't all actually thought about it I reckon most of us feel that way about our pets no matter what they are...

below are a couple of photos of our last dear boy, Bob


----------



## Lewy (May 12, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> That little kitty puts human babies to SHAME!!!! (No offence to all the mums/babies out there, it's just an expression). What a cute little one, now I want one!!
> 
> My sister is getting a kitten in October, how often do you find ones like him for adoption?


 

All baby animals put human babies to shame even the ugliest baby animal :lol:


----------



## Kitah (May 12, 2009)

Rainbow serpent, I got this guy through a vet adoption program, and so far as I know they currently have about 40 kittens and cats with foster carers waiting for adoption.. ask around, quite a few vet clinics seem to have some kind of adoption program, or at least know about them. 

mrsdragonlady, bob is a cutie! I agree, they need someone to love them, and its great that some people are willing to adopt them, vs. simply impulse buying from the pet stores etc. which just makes the problem worse with more homeless animals


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 12, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> That little kitty puts human babies to SHAME!!!! (No offence to all the mums/babies out there, it's just an expression). What a cute little one, now I want one!!
> 
> My sister is getting a kitten in October, how often do you find ones like him for adoption?


 
For ones to adopt around Brisbane you could start with the RSPCA at Fairfield

below is the link to some of the cats they have at the moment

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/search/searchResults.asp?tpage=1&pagesize=16&task=view&statusid=3

but they are a big responsibility...


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous kittens!!! I've always been more a dog person, but I have a soft spot for cats as well


----------



## felixoscar (May 12, 2009)

Your kitten is beautiful. My 16 year old man.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 12, 2009)

felixoscar, your Felix is lovely   bet he gets lots of cuddles


----------



## Kitah (May 14, 2009)

felixoscar, gorgeous cat you have there  bet he's spoilt! 

some more piccies! this guys settled in really well and is really showing his personality now. preferentially he loves to play (like many kittens), though also loves his attention and pets. when I put him to bed he'll purr non stop, lap up the head rubs, back scratches etc, and if you put him on his bed he'll come straight back to you, sit on you and go to fall asleep. he's so gorgeous


----------



## PhilK (May 14, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> That little kitty puts human babies to SHAME!!!!


That's because human babies look like melted pink jelly beans..


----------



## squishi (May 14, 2009)

i tell ya my cats are a hassle but even though they rip thru the house massicure your new coutch scratches your new vinyl you can't help but love them i am afraid though with the council coming in with the new law that all cats have to be micro chipped in my region i might have to find a new home for one of mine i only own 2 but because i live in a granny flat under a house on a residential block of land and even though it is classed as a flat on all bills the house also owns a cat so we are classed over legal limit. the only reason i konw this is because i got caught by the council and pretended to get rid of one. but they are so cute.


----------



## squishi (May 14, 2009)

sorry the second one was the wrong photo


----------



## Kitah (May 14, 2009)

Wow, that would really suck squishi  Gorgeous looking felines you have there  love the expression in the first picture!

fortunately none of my cats have never shredded anything, though my 6.5month boy can be a pain for getting into food etc if say a loaf of bread is on the bench. 

Phil, personally I rekon a melted pink jellybean would look considerably better?


----------



## amy5189 (May 14, 2009)

aw, kitties are so cute. i have two (a 4 year old Ragdoll boy and a two year old Birman girl) and they are lovely. the birman still looks like a tiny kitten, she has a kitten face and i like to call her Squishy, cuz her face is kinda squished up. i will have to get some pics up cuz i love pictures of kitties!!!!
Rainbow Serpent, if you want a kitty kat go to the RSPCA. i used to volunteer there and it breaks my heart to see wonderful little scranimals getting put down cuz no one wants them. in saying that, none of my pets are from the RSPCA. they are all purebred registered thingies that cost me an arm and a leg. 
but i'll tell you now that a little moggie kitty from the RSPCA is no less great than a freaking $600 Ragdoll kittie. in fact its probably better!!!!! (just kidding Bailey, i love you.....please dont scratch my couch again!)


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (May 14, 2009)

thats one cute kitty xshadowx 
this is my new kitten she beautiful really chilled out and never meows which is nice.


----------



## jessejames (May 19, 2009)

very Cute.We have a Turkish Van. She is 4 yrs old now and hops in the shower even when it is going Mine use to hop in the bath and take a swim.There a great cat. Not that many in Australia either.They are a big cat. Our Girl is twice the size of our Male Ginger Cat. And the Males grow can grow a lot bigger.I have seen a Male Turkish Van strectch from the floor with-out leaving it to play with a toy around 6 foot in the air. He was one big boy.Best of luck with the new addition.


----------



## Kitah (May 19, 2009)

You have a cutie frankii  love her colour/markings 

Jessejames, I have heard they get pretty big, and of course that vans seem to love water a lot. I've always loved the breed and have always thought they sounded like a great breed. I know this guy is a cross, though he's still a fantastic little bundle of personality. He absolutely LOVES to play yet is also quite affectionate. Do you rekon he looks like a van? I can't say I've seen many, and those I have seen are mostly just from photos... though he does have the striped ginger tail and the ginger markings around his ears.


----------



## Drazzy (May 19, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> he sure is very cute!!!! bet he'll be chewing on your lounges in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Mr Bean had a babie I think it would look like this.


----------



## Drazzy (May 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of my 7 year old kitten Mimic she meows constantly and bites people; soooooo cute.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2009)

My boy Ajae (Siamese x Burmese), he's my best buddy. Ive also taught him to do a few tricks on command, he can Sit, Lay Down, Beg, and Paw (like shake). Trying to think of what else I can teach him!


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 19, 2009)

some really cute cats out there. shadow, that new cat of yours is so cute. it's also good to see that the cats that are allowed outside have collars with bells. great pics guys/girls.


Will


----------



## kaylaismyth (May 19, 2009)

I just got a new kitten two days ago, she's a DSH, one month old, and I named her Spooky.

She LOVES adventuring, very curious and loves to play, but she's not too fond of being picked up quite yet.


----------



## Kitah (May 19, 2009)

More gorgeous cats  Vixen, its interesting how so many people say its impossible to train cats, yet its not... Some are quite easy  My 2.5yo girl misty, she'll sit, stand (on hind legs), 'beg', and shake paws  

Also just as a note... my two original cats, misty and merlin, are allowed outside when supervised and are kept indoors at night, and these two new boys (who are under my care and not my parents) are kept indoors 24hours a day. At the moment I take taz out sometimes on a harness, and I'll teach the kitten to do the same.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 19, 2009)

awww gorgeous i LOVE cats!! i have..........well we have a cat of our own called skitso and yes she was a little skitso when she was younger, shes 15 now so shes an oldy  but yes very very cute have a look:


----------

